# Via Rail RDC-1 photo from my club's last season of operations



## Nik (Jan 17, 2018)

Via Rail RDC-1 #6133 Passes Still Water On Its Way to Ottawa.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice photo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nik (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks Gramps!


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Beautiful job on that layout landscaping.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess that tank car didn't make it all the way to Ottawa. 

Nice looking layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nik, good looking layout. But there are easier ways to fill a tank car. :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------

